# Job change after submitting EOI



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi,

What if a person changes his job after submitting EOI?
Does that impacts in any of the ways??


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi anujmalhotra262, 

no, don't worry - if it does not affect your points you will be fine. The "proper" thing to do is update the EOI once you have your new job. It should not change your "date of effect" if the points stay the same, so your place in the waiting queue should be secure. If you want you can tick "not relevant" in the EOI for your new job. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi anujmalhotra262,
> 
> no, don't worry - if it does not affect your points you will be fine. The "proper" thing to do is update the EOI once you have your new job. It should not change your "date of effect" if the points stay the same, so your place in the waiting queue should be secure. If you want you can tick "not relevant" in the EOI for your new job.
> 
> ...



if i tick "not relevant" in the EOI after few months submitting the EOI will it be affect to "date of effect"? by doing this the title point won't change.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi ccham, 

it _shouldn't_ affect the date of effect (because the points don't change) but I cannot guarantee that it won't .


----------



## ccham (Jul 22, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi ccham,
> 
> it _shouldn't_ affect the date of effect (because the points don't change) but I cannot guarantee that it won't .


hi dear,

yes, you are right i just remove my probation period from my experience since it not affect to my total point score "date of effect" is no change. that's great.


----------



## anujmalhotra262 (Apr 22, 2013)

ccham said:


> hi dear,
> 
> yes, you are right i just remove my probation period from my experience since it not affect to my total point score "date of effect" is no change. that's great.


Thanks everyone, appreciate your help...


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Not updating EOI*

If I change jobs but not update EOI (and if I were to update my points would be still the same). Would that be an issue?

The reason why I don't want to update is because I've been in the backlog for so long that I am worried that they might change some law that would put my date forward.


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

bump?

I have merged your thread with this one - there are a couple of other threads too if you search the forum. 
Thank you.

kaju/moderator


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

Sorry to bump this thread.

What happens if we change job just before/after we get invite and we did not update EOI?


----------

